# Introduction



## RMGvL (Sep 13, 2013)

Fraternal greetings from Europe to all members of this forum!

My name is Rico and I am, like my brother, a Lion. Through our activities worldwide under Lions International, we obviously have contact to Brothers and lodges, yet due to extensive professional traveling a membership in a Blue Lodge is not considered (there is apparently no provision for organisational circumstances that we are facing).

Through this forum I trust to find a good and constructive exchange of thoughts and ideas. More information about me you find in my profile- for questions, just message me.

Yours in Service,

Lion Rico.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Rico,
I take it that you do understand that there is no connection between the Lions and Freemasonry?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 14, 2013)

RMGvL said:


> ... yet due to extensive professional traveling a membership in a Blue Lodge is not considered (there is apparently no provision for organisational circumstances that we are facing) ...



The provision is in place in jurisdictions I know about.  It is called degrees by courtesy.  You need to take your first degree in your own lodge but the other two may be conferred by other lodges.  It takes extra paperwork, extra time and extra effort.  As we're Masons the rest of our lives time is something we all have.


----------



## Bro.Hill (Sep 15, 2013)

No disrespect to anyone but what is a lion I have never heard of it can someone inform me on it and shed me a little light 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lions Club I would guess. It's a service organization. http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lions_Clubs_International


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 15, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## RMGvL (Aug 4, 2014)

KSigMason said:


> Greetings and welcome.


Thank you.


----------



## RMGvL (Aug 4, 2014)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome to the Community here!


Thank you.


----------

